# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Art Handler, Artech Inc, Renton WA

## ChadWasser

Art Handlers are responsible for applying knowledge of the principles  of art care and the value of art, high quality control and a strong  work ethic in safely transporting and installing artworks.  This position partners with other Artech professionals in providing excellent customer service to our clients and exceeding client expectations. 
 
*RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Inspects artworks to determine how, where,  when, or if to handle, and how to pack for transport, selecting the proper archival and other packing materials depending upon the medium,  surfaces, condition and fragility of the artworks.      

Loads artworks onto the trucks ensuring pieces are properly wrapped,  loaded, and tied in to keep them safe and stable during transport.
Moves art to and from loading dock, storage facilities, and trucks.Prepares trucks for job scheduled for the day ensuring all necessary  materials, tools and equipment are available and ready for use.Picks up and delivers a variety of artworks including paintings, sculptures, and mixed media works of all descriptions.Installs artworks professionally in settings ranging from corporate  to residential, including selection of proper hardware and exercise of  aesthetic judgment as needed while adhering to Artech’s standards for  art installation and quality controlProvides excellent customer service to clients; consults with client regarding the care of their collection as appropriate.Strictly adheres to all Artech and client non-disclosure agreements  to maintain the utmost level of discretion and confidentiality.Drives the truck locally and/or for overnight trips.Prepares condition reports and photographs artworks when required.Completes critical paperwork such as inventories and bills of lading with accuracy and attention to detail.Partner with team members in a seamless way, taking leadership and  direction as needed to complete installation and transport.


 *QUALIFICATIONS:*

Must pass full background check.3+ years of art handling experience (including, but not limited to  commercial art handling companies, galleries, museums,high-volume  studios, or private collection environments)Familiarity with contemporary museum practices and standards for art  handling, transportation, and storage. Familiar with basic art  terminology and art history.Specific knowledge of outdoor sculpture materials.Proficiency with shop and hand tools, ideally in a production environment.Proven fabrication skills (crating, casework, object mounts, etc.)Documented rigging experience.Ability to obtain TSA CCSF training and an STA number.Clean driving record, experience with large box trucks is a plus.Strict compliance with DOT commercial driver requirements (CDL not required)Must be able to lift at least 75lbs.Comfortably work on ladders, and adhere to all safety policies.Clean, tidy appearance.Uncompromising discretion and professionalism.


*HOW TO APPLY*
If a key role in the fine art logistics and management industry  interests you; please review the responsibilities and qualifications  carefully. If you feel that you are the ideal candidate for this  position, please email your resume and cover letter explaining your  interest and experience to Recruiting@artechseattle.com.  Please, email only – no phone calls.

----------

